# Transalp Challenge 2013



## McTwist (25. Oktober 2012)

Salut zusammen,
für den ein oder anderen sicher noch etwas früh, aber wir sind bereits heiss auf unsere erste Teilname an der TAC 2013. Bis dato bekannt sind die 18.000 Höhenmeter und der Startort Mittenwald. Die Anmeldung folgt wohl am : 11. Dezember 2012; mal sehen, wie schnell es dieses mal geht.

Wir sind enthusiastische Erststarter und gerne dürft Ihr unseren Plänen auf diesem kleinen Blog folgen; vielleicht findet der ein oder andere Gefallen daran.

Ansonsten hat man natürlich schon so einiges gelesen über die Veranstaltung (gutes wie schlechtes), aber wir sind immer interessiert an Berichten und Tipps von erfahrenen Teilnehmern; also her damit 

Wir werden wohl im Camp nächtigen, soll ja auch lustig werden . Einer fährt Hardtail, der andere Fully. Mal sehen, wer nachher lauter schreit.

Wie siehts bei Euch aus? Wer hat vor sich anzumelden, welche Ambitionen gibt es, HT oder Fully, welche Reifen etc?

Besten Gruß
McTwist


----------



## allert (26. Oktober 2012)

Hallo McTwist,

na dann viel Spaß bei der Vorbereitung. Wenn es dieses Jahr tatsächlich nur 18K Höhenmeter wären, dann wäre das ja eine nicht standesgemäße TAC ;-) Der Marc Schneider wird das Rennen doch nicht weichspülen?!

Wenn Du meinen Bericht von der diesjährigen TAC willst, dann schick 'ne PM. Finishen ist übrigens ohne Probleme auch mit weniger als 3,5 W/kg möglich (beziehe mich auf Deinen Block und die Vergleichswerte dort).

Wir waren als Warmduscher unterwegs und haben im Hotel gepennt. War deutlich angenehmer, als Camp. Aber unser Alter entschuldigt uns (zusammen 107 Jahre).

Ach so, und keine Hektik bei der Anmeldung. Dieses Jahr gab es noch Startplätze bis weit ins Frühjahr.

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McTwist (29. Oktober 2012)

Hi Steffen,
ich nehme an 2-3THm machen den Kohl auch nicht fett . Hotelübernachtung wäre sicher ein Traum, aber das Camp muss ne recht intensive Erfahrung sein. Unsere Summe liegt bei 63, da können wir (noch) nix geltend machen 

PM ist raus. Bin mal gespannt!
Besten Gruß
mctwist


----------



## Pfalzwalz' (29. Oktober 2012)

Naja, auf die "intensive" Erfahrung Camp kann ich auch verzichten (wir waren dieses Jahr bei unserem Erststart zusammen 100 Jahre alt, also Senior Mater). In Livigno lagen die Campschläfer im Hallenrundgang verteilt und nach 100 km und 3500 hm muss ich nicht unbedingt auf einer Isomatte pennen. Aber ansonsten ist es eine absolut hammergeile Veranstaltung, top organisiert und supergute Stimmung.
Aber ich gebe euch einen Tipp: Lasst eure Bikes im Parc Fermé oder nehmt sie mit ins Hotelzimmer. Bei mir war nach der 6. Etappe Schluss, weil eine Bande lustiger Diebe auf die Idee kamen, insgesamt 12 Bikes im Gesamtwert von nahezu 60.000 Euro aus der abgeschlossenen Hotelgarage zu klauen. Rennen beendet... 

Herzliche Grüße aus de Palz

Pfalzwalz


----------



## ctwitt (30. Oktober 2012)

Ich hoffe ja, die orientieren sich an der CupEpic und machen das Rennen über die Alpen zu einem der schwersten Rennen. 2012 hat mir auch gut gefallen. Nur die erste Etappe nicht und auch die Etappe nach Scoul war zu kurz. Wäre ich Veranstalter würde ich einen Prolog einführen und auch eine Bergankunft. Z.B. könnte man eine Etappenauf dem Gletscher bei Mayrhofen finishen. Wie bei dier Zillertal Challenge. Die Startaufstellung durch die UCI fand ich dieses Jahr sehr gut. Auch der Gel Service von High5 war sehr gut. 

Camp, Womo, Hotelmhat alles seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## McTwist (31. Oktober 2012)

Startaufstellung bei der ersten Etappe ist 2013 nach Startnummer und generell nur 45 Min vor dem eigentlichen Rennbeginn. Klingt nicht schlecht.

Prolog und Bergankunft wäre ein Hammer, aber die werden wohl gerade letzteres wg der Logistik nicht machen. Zumindest nicht solange noch alle Startplätze fleissig abgenommen werden.

Parc Fermé ist Pflicht. Das dürfte generell auch am einfachsten in der Handhabung sein. Mittlerweile gibts auch Isomatten, die sich in punkto Komfort deutlich von ner billigen Yogamatte unterscheiden. Zumindest baue ich darauf


----------



## ctwitt (31. Oktober 2012)

Startaufstellung war 2012, Lizenzteams und dann nach Startnummern. Ab der zweiten Etappe nach Gesamtzeit, allerdings in Klassen unterteilt. 

Bei einer Bergankunft auf der Bergstation Hintertuxer Gletscher. Kann sofort oben die Pastaparty stattfinden. Runter kommt man mit der Gondel und könnte dann auch dort Start für nächsten Tag machen. Oder die Strasse bis Mayrhofen runterrollen. Start Ziel Mayrhofen hatten wir schon oft.


----------



## McTwist (31. Oktober 2012)

Mir scheint, die 2-Minuten-Abstands-Regel ist gekippt. Es wird die Zeit des langsameren Teamfahrers gewertet. 

Halte das für ziemlich dämlich, da so die Egozentriker unter den Bikern, und da gibt es einige, noch mehr Anreiz haben, alleine zu fahren. Ne Teamveranstaltung ist das nicht wirklich mehr 

_Das Team geht nur dann in die offizielle Teamwertung ein, wenn beide Teilnehmer die Start- und Ziellinie überfahren. Für das Teamklassement der jeweiligen Kategorienwertung wird jedoch nur die Zeit des zweitschnellsten Fahrers jeden Teams gewertet. _


----------



## ]:-> (2. November 2012)

Woher hast du das denn mit den 18000hm, da würde ja irgendwie eine ganze Etappenlänge fehlen, wenn das weiter bei 8 Tagen bleibt  Gerade die Dolo-Runden waren doch eher immer die hm intensiveren.


----------



## ctwitt (3. November 2012)

]:->;10027203 schrieb:
			
		

> Woher hast du das denn mit den 18000hm, da würde ja irgendwie eine ganze Etappenlänge fehlen, wenn das weiter bei 8 Tagen bleibt  Gerade die Dolo-Runden waren doch eher immer die hm intensiveren.



steht auf der Homepage


----------



## Pfalzwalz' (4. November 2012)

Das wird nicht bei den 18000 hm bleiben. Dieses Jahr kamen auch wenige Wochen vorm Start noch 1000 hm hinzu. 

Übrigens fahren bei der TAC nicht nur nur Profis und Halbprofis mit, sondern auch Normalos. Für uns sind dann Etappen über 3000 hm nicht gerade ein Zuckerschlecken. Von daher war ich über die Kurzetappe nach Scuol ganz zufrieden. In wenigen Tagen wissen wir mehr...;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (4. November 2012)

Es gibt schwere Rennen und einfachere Rennen. Die TAC wurde damit beworben das härteste Rennen zu sein. Das verpflichtet aus meiner Sicht. Es gibt doch so viele Etappenrennen, da ist für jeden Geschmack etwas dabei. Frag mal Maxmistral, der sagt schon seit Jahren die TAC ist die Inofizielle WM der Mountainbiker. Dazu gehören viele Höhenmeter und viele Kilometer.


----------



## ]:-> (4. November 2012)

Hey,
da stimme ich ctwitt zu. Für mich gibts bei der TAC schon lange bevor ich das erste mal selbst mitgefahren bin die magische Grenze von 20000. Es ist auch klar, dass bei kürzeren Etappen im vorderen Bereich halt einfach schneller gefahren wird, was das Ganze sicher nicht einfacher macht.
Aber eigentlich will ich ja garkeine Diskussion über Streckenlängen entfachen, ich war nur erstaunt, da die Dolomiten ja eigentlich eher ungünstig zum Lago liegen und daher ja eher (auch bei Privat-Alpencrossen) immer die längeren Strecken bedingen.
Wenn man von 18000 ausgeht kommen halt bei den Stanciu Profilen eh maximal 15000 selbst gemessene Strecke raus, was dann bei 8 Tagen schon einer normalen, etwas sportlicheren Rucksacktour entspricht. 
Aber jetzt warten wir erstmal auf die offizielle Streckenführung. Vielleicht gibts ja ne ganz andere Route als erwartet


----------



## Frühbremser (8. November 2012)

Hallo,
trail-x-action schreibt von 670 Kilometern und 21504 Höhenmetern!!! Und auch die Etappenorte sind genannt.


----------



## ]:-> (9. November 2012)

Hmm, klingt ziemlich nach den alten Daten der 2011er TAC.


----------



## ctwitt (9. November 2012)

]:->;10045462 schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm, klingt ziemlich nach den alten Daten der 2011er TAC.



da fehlt ja noch ein langes Stück Singeltrail wegen dem Wintereinbruch.


----------



## Frühbremser (9. November 2012)

Ja, aber nur teilweise. Weerberg fehlt, aber dafür ist Cortina drin, also mehr Dolomiten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (9. November 2012)

Nach Weerberg muss ich auch nicht unbedingt noch einmal mit dem MTB die Straße hoch fahren. Da habe ich mehr Abgase eingeatmet als wenn ich durch den Stuttgarter Kessel auf der B10 fahren würde.


----------



## ]:-> (9. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> da fehlt ja noch ein langes Stück Singeltrail wegen dem Wintereinbruch.



Erinnere mich nicht daran...mich schüttelts heute noch bei dem Gedanken an die weiße Fanes und die folgende Abfahrt 

Stimmt, Cortina und ohne Weerberg habe ich total übersehen - na das lässt ja hoffen. Das wird dann entweder flach, oder eine Mega-Königsetappe am ersten Tag  Man, bin wirklich schon sehr gespannt, schließlich hab ich die TAC 2013 schon ziemlich fix eingeplant...


----------



## McTwist (21. November 2012)

Hab mal beim VA angerufen. Strecke für 2013 soll heute (Mi) oder morgen publiziert werden...


----------



## McTwist (30. November 2012)

Klappt ja gut 



> Die Strecke für das Jahr 2013 wird am Mittwoch, den 05.12.2012, veröffentlicht!


----------



## ctwitt (30. November 2012)

Ja ja, mal sehen. Wie auch immer wir werden starten. Das gleiche Ding wie jedes Jahr!


----------



## ]:-> (30. November 2012)

Bike 01/13 schreibt:
"über 20000hm, fast 700km"
Ansonsten bestätigen sich die Etappenorte aus dem weiter oben veröffentlichen Link, also:
Mittenwald, Mayrhofen, Brixen, St. Vigil, Alleghe, San Martino, Crespano del Grappa, Rovereto, Riva.
Es gibt, wie hier schon vermutet wurde, sowohl den 2011 schneebedingt abgesagten Trail nach Alleghe als auch Trails am Monte Grappa.
Die Plose soll den längsten Anstieg darstellen und bis ganz nach oben gefahren werden.

Ich würde sagen, klingt nach würdiger Transalp . Freue mich drauf!

Edit: Wie Mittenwald-Mayrhofen funkioniert interessiert mich. Vereinalm+Plumsjoch+Zillertalradweg würde mir als schnellste Variante einfallen, wenngleich dann ein Rennrad passender wäre. Auf irgendwas über 110km käme man trotzdem.


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2012)

]:->;10103823 schrieb:
			
		

> Bike 01/13 schreibt:
> "über 20000hm, fast 700km"
> Ansonsten bestätigen sich die Etappenorte aus dem weiter oben veröffentlichen Link, also:
> Mittenwald, Mayrhofen, Brixen, St. Vigil, Alleghe, San Martino, Crespano del Grappa, Rovereto, Riva.
> ...



Die Strecke kling wirklich wie ein Knaller  Schade das der bisher längste Anstieg abgelöst wird .... Und ich bin auf der Strecke für den letzten Tag gespannt.


----------



## ctwitt (30. November 2012)

Es gab ja 2007 eine sehr schöne Etappe von Folgaria über Rovereto nach Riva. Da war aber der schönste Teil von Folgaria nach Rovereto. Von Rovereto ging es hoch auf die etwas ältere Marathonstrecke die mal beim Weltcup 2005 und in Folgejahren gefahren wurde. Dann runter auf dem jetzigen Abschnitt der Ronda extrema des Marathons das ist oben Trail aber nicht schwer und weiter unten schneller Schotter. Das wäre aber eine ßehr kurze Etappe.


----------



## Catsoft (30. November 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Es gab ja 2007 eine sehr schöne Etappe von Folgaria über Rovereto nach Riva. Da war aber der schönste Teil von Folgaria nach Rovereto. Von Rovereto ging es hoch auf die etwas ältere Marathonstrecke die mal beim Weltcup 2005 und in Folgejahren gefahren wurde. Dann runter auf dem jetzigen Abschnitt der Ronda extrema des Marathons das ist oben Trail aber nicht schwer und weiter unten schneller Schotter. Das wäre aber eine ßehr kurze Etappe.



Eben, die kann ich von 2007. Das kann´s doch beinah nicht sein. WIR würden ja einen kleinen Umweg über den Zugna wählen


----------



## McTwist (2. Dezember 2012)

Laut Internetangebot ist Mayrhofen Ziel am Sa, 13. Juli, Brixen aber erst am Mo, 15. Juli. Wie lässt sich das mit der Route zusammenbringen?



> Wir sind stolz darauf zum 5. Mal Etappenort des härtesten Mountainbike Rennens der Welt zu sein!
> Zielankunft in Mayrhofen: 13. Juli 2012
> Start in Mayrhofen: 14. Juli 2012





> Am Montag, 15. Juli 2013 ist Brixen Etappenziel. Nach der Zielankunft am Domplatz zwischen 12.00 und 17.00 Uhr findet dort um 18.00 Uhr eine Pasta Party mit anschließender Siegerehrung statt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (3. Dezember 2012)

McTwist schrieb:


> Laut Internetangebot ist Mayrhofen Ziel am Sa, 13. Juli, Brixen aber erst am Mo, 15. Juli. Wie lÃ¤sst sich das mit der Route zusammenbringen?



schafft man locker, liegt doch ein ganzes Jahr dazwischenð


----------



## McTwist (3. Dezember 2012)

Mayrhofen war 2012 nicht Etappenort 

Also, gibts ne Erklärung?


----------



## ]:-> (4. Dezember 2012)

McTwist schrieb:


> Mayrhofen war 2012 nicht Etappenort
> 
> Also, gibts ne Erklärung?



Ich weiß grad nicht wo du die Infos mit den Etappenorten samt Datum her hast, aber zähle dort doch mal durch, irgendwo muss ja der Fehler sein, wenn alle in der Bike beschriebenen (siehe mein letzter Beitrag) Orte vorkommen. Sonst wären es ja 9 Etappen. Bestimmt ein Zahlendreher 

p.s. Übermorgen wissen wir vielleicht endlich mehr


----------



## ctwitt (4. Dezember 2012)

Tip fÃ¼r Hotelbucher. 

Macht das vor dem Anmeldestart so weit die Etappenorte bekannt sind. Wir haben 2011 teilweise 30% weniger gezahlt, weil wir schon im Nov gebucht haben. Oft gibt es gÃ¼nstig Zimmer auf den Hotelplattformen im Internet. Z.B. in Trento hat das Gran Hotel im Dezember die Zimmerpreise deutlich angezogen. Achtet darauf wenn ihr kein Fahrzeug dabei habt, dass Euer Hotel mÃ¶glichst in StartnÃ¤he ist. Es kann viel Zeit kosten nach dem Rennen zum Hotel zu fahren. Auch macht es Sinn einen Rucksack mit Wechselkleidung jemanden mitzugeben der das Euch mit ins Ziel bringt. Es kann passieren, dass ihr einige Stunden auf Eure Tasche im Hotel warten mÃ¼sst. Selten aber kommt vor. Wenn ihr ein Auto und Fahrer dabei habt ist alles viel entspannter. Dann kann man Zimmer auch noch vor Ort bekommen. Dann ist es auch jein Problem mal zum nÃ¤chsten Ort zu fahren. So haben wir das letztes Jahr gemacht, und es hat gut funktioniert. Zimmerpreise hatten wir von 43 bis 113 Euro. FÃ¼r zwei Personen und ein Kind inkl. FrÃ¼hstÃ¼ck. Im Schnitt 55 â¬. 113 â¬ War in Riva. Schweizer Orte sind deutlich teurer als Au.


----------



## McTwist (4. Dezember 2012)

Darum ging es mir ja, also die Hotelbuchung.

Infos stammen von den Seiten der Städte Brixen und Mayrhofen. Mit den genannten Orten aus der bike geht das nicht zusammen. Liegen zu nah beieinander. Oder die Infos auf den u. a. Seiten sind fehlerhaft. We'll see 

http://www.brixen.org/de/veranstaltungen/highlights/27-craft-bike-transalp.html

http://web.deskline.net/mayrhofen/de/show_event/ZIL/49af1c56-d6d2-449f-91c0-57afc0b3fd31/craft_bike_transalp_challenge


----------



## ctwitt (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich erinnere mich noch an 2011. Da war der zweite Ort auch nicht klar. Ich hab dann einfach den Ort von 2009 gebucht. War dann prompt falsch. Also wieder storno und dann Weerberg gebucht.

In AU ist es relativ einfach ein Hotel zu bekommen. In Italien z.B. Aleghe 2011 habe ich glaube ich alle Pensionen und Hotels angerufen. Dann sogar etwas bekommen, das wurde dann aber vom Hotel wieder storniert, weil sie angeblich eine Gruppe mitdem Bus bekommen haben. Am Ende wohnten wir einige km ausserhalb und ein befreundestes Team hat uns geschuttelt.
Viel Glück bei der Hotelsuche!


----------



## McTwist (4. Dezember 2012)

Bedankt! Ätzend, wenn die Hotels sich dann kurzfristig aus der Verantwortung ziehen. Naja mal sehen, Hotels dienen nur als Option. Irgendwie finden wir als Erststarter die Campgeschichte ganz lustig, aber vllt auch zu nervig.


----------



## ctwitt (4. Dezember 2012)

Also, die Ersten zwei mal war ich mit Maxmistral auch im Camp. Das war auch immer lustig. Idt halt das intensivste Transalp Erlebnis. Fürs erste mal und jeden der nicht auf Platzierung fahren will eine gute Idee. Und ja, natürlich kann man auch eine gute Platzierung fahren wenn man im Camp schläft. Aber das ist die Methode die die wenigste Regenerationszeit bietet.


----------



## hhninja81 (4. Dezember 2012)

Moin....

Sagt mal, ich möchte im nächsten Jahr wieder Urlaub in Mittenwald  machen und bin am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt den Start der TAC mitzuerleben.

Wird es ein spezielles Programm (Messe usw.) im Startort geben oder wird dort einfach nur gestartet und mehr nicht?

Lohnt es sich oder sollte man diesen Zeitraum lieber meiden?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxmistral (5. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Also, die Ersten zwei mal war ich mit Maxmistral auch im Camp. Das war auch immer lustig. Idt halt das intensivste Transalp Erlebnis. Fürs erste mal und jeden der nicht auf Platzierung fahren will eine gute Idee. Und ja, natürlich kann man auch eine gute Platzierung fahren wenn man im Camp schläft. Aber das ist die Methode die die wenigste Regenerationszeit bietet.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten, das Camp bietet das intensivste Transalp Erlebnis. Wer zum ersten mal dabei ist und nicht auf Platzierung fährt ist das auf jeden Fall eine Option.

Ich bin dann auch mal mit Begleitfahrzeug und Betreuer gestartet. Das ist auch super, wenn Du im Ziel in Empfang genommen wirst, Versorgung und Ersatzteile an die Strecke gebracht werden können, jemand das Rad putzt und sich bei den Mechanikern anstellt, während man selber im Hotel liegt. Und wenn das Hotel mal weiter weg ist, spielt dann auch keine Rolle. 

P.S. Die Freudin sollte diese Person nicht sein, das muss jemand sein der bezahlt wird, sonst kann man sich hinterher nach ner neuen Freundin umsehen! 

Maxmistral


----------



## ctwitt (5. Dezember 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Na ja, dass kommt ganz drauf an. Letztes Jahr hat uns auch die Freundin betreut und die macht das super, hatte aber auch ein dickes Fell. Ich musste nur zwei drei mal schlichten! . Und Meine Frau war auch dabei, die hat es auch prima gemacht obwohl ich beim Rennen nicht der liebste bin!


----------



## ctwitt (5. Dezember 2012)

hhninja81 schrieb:


> Moin....
> 
> Sagt mal, ich möchte im nächsten Jahr wieder Urlaub in Mittenwald  machen und bin am überlegen, ob es sich lohnt den Start der TAC mitzuerleben.
> 
> ...



Mache einen grossen Bogen um den Start. Da gibt es nix. Messe lohnt sich wenn Du Bikes testen willst in Riva und Willingen. 

Wenn Du Dir etwas vom Rennen anschauen möchtest, dann würde ich an die Strecke in Zielnähe gehen. Am besten oben am letzten Gipfel. Da kannst Du dann schon viele verkrampfte sehen. Wenn Du an dem Leid der Leute Interesse hast.


----------



## hhninja81 (5. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Mache einen grossen Bogen um den Start. Da gibt es nix. Messe lohnt sich wenn Du Bikes testen willst in Riva und Willingen.
> 
> Wenn Du Dir etwas vom Rennen anschauen möchtest, dann würde ich an die Strecke in Zielnähe gehen. Am besten oben am letzten Gipfel. Da kannst Du dann schon viele verkrampfte sehen. Wenn Du an dem Leid der Leute Interesse hast.



Ah ok... und danke für die Antwort! Ich hätte gedacht, dass da ein wenig mehr los ist. Bei den Cyclassics in Hamburg ist immer schon 3 Tage vorher Party. Dort ist eine nette Atmosphäre und es bringt einfach Spaß ein Bierchen zu trinken und den Leuten beim "Fachsimpeln" zuzuhören

Danke und Gruß


----------



## ctwitt (5. Dezember 2012)

Da ist es immer etwas stressig. Ankommen, einschreiben, noch mal etwas Fahren, am Abend essen gehen. Morgens zum Start und der Convoi ist schon unterwegs zum Ziel. Dann bauen die blitzartig ab. Denn alle müssen zum nächsten Etappenort. Was Du suchst, wie gesagt, Gardasee oder Willingen.

Thorsten


----------



## ]:-> (5. Dezember 2012)

Ah, da ist sie ja die neue Strecke...irgendwie sieht das ganz schön unangenehm aus. Tag eins ist wie erwartet elend lang, Tag 7 wir dann mit den müden Knochen der Abschuss..
was meint ihr?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peacher (5. Dezember 2012)

]:->;10117162 schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, da ist sie ja die neue Strecke...irgendwie sieht das ganz schön unangenehm aus. Tag eins ist wie erwartet elend lang, Tag 7 wir dann mit den müden Knochen der Abschuss..
> was meint ihr?



Ich find's geil!


----------



## Catsoft (5. Dezember 2012)

Zum letzte Tag fällt mir nur eines ein: Der Schinder ist nicht mehr Rennchef, sowas hätte es früher nicht gegeben


----------



## ctwitt (5. Dezember 2012)

Mir gefällt die Strecke. Ist alles drin was man erwartet. Nur das kurze Stück am letzten Tag, da wird dann noch mal richtig Tempo gemacht, falls der Gegner wenig Abstand hat. Das kann dann ganz schön weh tun. Die alseits bekannte Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrt wird zu einigen schweren Stürzen führen.

Rhorsten


----------



## ]:-> (5. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Mir gefällt die Strecke. Ist alles drin was man erwartet. Nur das kurze Stück am letzten Tag, da wird dann noch mal richtig Tempo gemacht, falls der Gegner wenig Abstand hat. Das kann dann ganz schön weh tun. Die alseits bekannte Hochgeschwindigkeitsabfahrt wird zu einigen schweren Stürzen führen.
> 
> Rhorsten



Ja wie, muss ich jetzt im Mai doch auf die Extrema und mir das mal anschauen  Menno.

Ansonsten gefällts mir auch - auf jeden Fall ne "richtige" Transalp


----------



## powderJO (5. Dezember 2012)

geile strecke .... schade, dass es wohl auch dieses jahr nix wird für mich ...


----------



## GKmax (5. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!
Ich suche noch einen Mitfahrer für 2013! Bevorzugt jemand aus der Region Aachen/Dreiländereck/Eifel..
Ich bin die letzten beiden Jahre jeweils die Transgermany gefahren, würde aber unbedingt gerne mal die TAC bewältigen. Mir geht es dann allerdings mehr um das "Finishen" als um die Plätze. Ich denke die Strecke für 2013 ist echt ein Traum und auch sicherlich machbar!
Falls Interesse besteht schickt mir gerne eine Mail an Transalp2013(a)keutzer.de
Gruß, Georg


----------



## ]:-> (6. Dezember 2012)

Leute, bucht's!
In Alleghe ist das verfügbare schon wieder weg und in Crespano und San Martino wirds auch schon arg eng.


----------



## ctwitt (6. Dezember 2012)

GKmax schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Ich suche noch einen Mitfahrer für 2013! Bevorzugt jemand aus der Region Aachen/Dreiländereck/Eifel..
> Ich bin die letzten beiden Jahre jeweils die Transgermany gefahren, würde aber unbedingt gerne mal die TAC bewältigen. Mir geht es dann allerdings mehr um das "Finishen" als um die Plätze. Ich denke die Strecke für 2013 ist echt ein Traum und auch sicherlich machbar!
> Falls Interesse besteht schickt mir gerne eine Mail an Transalp2013(a)keutzer.de
> Gruß, Georg



frag mal

Veltino


----------



## McTwist (7. Dezember 2012)

Knaller! Das wird ein Fest


----------



## SwissIndoor (10. Dezember 2012)

Hallo zusammen

Mit was für Bikes geht ihr denn so an den Start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (10. Dezember 2012)

SwissIndoor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Mit was für Bikes geht ihr denn so an den Start?



Mit einem Mountainbike, warum?


----------



## Catsoft (10. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Mit einem Mountainbike, warum?



Ist diesmal das MTB schneller als der Crosser


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2012)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Ist diesmal das MTB schneller als der Crosser



Denke auf der Transalp schon. Da macht auch eine Federgabel Sinn!


----------



## McTwist (11. Dezember 2012)

So, wir sind dabei 
Anmeldung vollkommen unproblematisch; keine Serverüberlastung. Auch nach 3.5 Stunden gab es noch keine Warteliste. Camp war schnell ausgebucht. Bestätigung kam um 15:45.


----------



## ctwitt (11. Dezember 2012)

Dann können wir ja jetzt mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, wenn es doch nicht so kalt wäre!


----------



## maxmistral (12. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja jetzt mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, wenn es doch nicht so kalt wäre!



Nachts mit Langlauf-Ski ist durchaus eine Alternative. Frieren muss man da zumindest nicht!


----------



## Catsoft (17. Dezember 2012)

Endlich hat das Leben wieder eine Sinn 

Bis dann...

Robert


----------



## gickie (17. Dezember 2012)

Ich versuch's mal anders herum:

Hab noch keinen Startplatz - würde aber gerne die Transalp fahren....eher auf Platzierung (Herren).
Bin letztes Jahr auch die AlpenTour Trophy, KitzAlp,... gefahren.


----------



## ctwitt (17. Dezember 2012)

gickie schrieb:


> Ich versuch's mal anders herum:
> 
> Hab noch keinen Startplatz - würde aber gerne die Transalp fahren....eher auf Platzierung (Herren).
> Bin letztes Jahr auch die AlpenTour Trophy, KitzAlp,... gefahren.



Du suchst also einen Teampartner?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gickie (17. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Du suchst also einen Teampartner?



jap


----------



## besos (21. Dezember 2012)

Kann man schon was zu den Anmeldezahlen sagen? Ist eine Tendenz abzusehen ob später noch Plätze verfügbar sein könnten? Ich konnte bisher keine Teilnehmerlisten oder Zahlen dazu finden. Laut den News ist das Teilnehmerfeld bereits "gut gefüllt". Kann aber auch Politik des Veranstalters sein. War 2011 auch so und da gab es etliche Monate später auch noch Startplätze.


----------



## ctwitt (21. Dezember 2012)

Nach meiner Erfahrung bekommst Du selbst eine Woche vor Start noch einen Platz. Wenn nicht vom Veranstalter dann von Teams die ihre Plätze verkaufen. Das Problem ist eher einen passenden Partner zu finden.


----------



## maxmistral (21. Dezember 2012)

"Gut gefüllt" das klingt nach Veranstalter-Marketing, real dürfte die Anzahl der Meldungen eher mau sein.



besos schrieb:


> Kann man schon was zu den Anmeldezahlen sagen? Ist eine Tendenz abzusehen ob später noch Plätze verfügbar sein könnten? Ich konnte bisher keine Teilnehmerlisten oder Zahlen dazu finden. Laut den News ist das Teilnehmerfeld bereits "gut gefüllt". Kann aber auch Politik des Veranstalters sein. War 2011 auch so und da gab es etliche Monate später auch noch Startplätze.


----------



## transalp2006 (21. Dezember 2012)

Tach zusammen.

Probiere hier mal mein Glück. Suche für die TAC2013 noch einen Teampartner. Startplatz ist bei mir vorhanden. 

Also einfach melden


----------



## maxmistral (21. Dezember 2012)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Dann können wir ja jetzt mit der Vorbereitung anfangen, wenn es doch nicht so kalt wäre!



Hi, und sehe Dich noch nicht auf der Meldeliste! Mit wem fährst Du? Gleicher Team-Partner wie 2012?

kette rechts
Reinhard


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (22. Dezember 2012)

Da hast Di Dich vertippt, ich bin auf der Meldeliste. Gleiche Team wie letztes Jahr. 

frohe Weihnachten
Thorsten


----------



## gisbi7 (26. Dezember 2012)

immer noch plätze frei.
habens mit der strecke diesmal übertrieben
vor allem tag 5,6 und 7 sind zu arg.
würd mich freuen wenn sie es nicht voll kriegen
und es dann ein wenig zurück drehn das rad in zukunft.


----------



## Catsoft (26. Dezember 2012)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> immer noch plätze frei.
> habens mit der strecke diesmal übertrieben
> vor allem tag 5,6 und 7 sind zu arg.
> würd mich freuen wenn sie es nicht voll kriegen
> und es dann ein wenig zurück drehn das rad in zukunft.



War im letzten Jahr genauso. Ich hab zwar Respekt vor den langen Tagen, aber die Länge an sich halte ich nicht für den Grund. Zum einen haben die mit den Zeitlimits das Ganze für schwächere Teams schwierig gemacht zum anderen haben wir halt auch Krise. Auch wenn wir glücklicherweise nix merken, ist es in anderen Teilen Europas echt mies. Bei "Jugend"arbeitslosigkeit von bis zu 50% sitzt das Geld halt nicht so locker.

Robert


----------



## maxmistral (26. Dezember 2012)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> immer noch plätze frei.
> habens mit der strecke diesmal übertrieben
> vor allem tag 5,6 und 7 sind zu arg.
> würd mich freuen wenn sie es nicht voll kriegen
> und es dann ein wenig zurück drehn das rad in zukunft.



Muss ja auch nicht jeder die Bike-Transalp gefahren sein! Wer kürzer Etappen will, für den gibt es die Bike-Four-Peaks.


----------



## ctwitt (26. Dezember 2012)

maxmistral schrieb:


> Muss ja auch nicht jeder die Bike-Transalp gefahren sein! Wer kürzer Etappen will, für den gibt es die Bike-Four-Peaks.



Oder die Transschwarzwald. Da sind die Anstiege auch kürzer.


----------



## peacher (13. Mai 2013)

gisbi7 schrieb:


> immer noch plätze frei.
> habens mit der strecke diesmal übertrieben
> vor allem tag 5,6 und 7 sind zu arg.
> würd mich freuen wenn sie es nicht voll kriegen
> und es dann ein wenig zurück drehn das rad in zukunft.



Und immer noch Plätze frei. Wie jedes Jahr. Diesmal gibt es keine Starterliste, damit es nicht so auffällt


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2013)

Moin!

Gibt es ausser mir hier noch weitere Starter für dieses Jahr? Wir suchen auch noch eine (professionelle) Betreung oder eine Massagemöglichkeit!

Robert


----------



## McTwist (14. Mai 2013)

peacher schrieb:


> Und immer noch Plätze frei. Wie jedes Jahr. Diesmal gibt es keine Starterliste, damit es nicht so auffällt



Wird schon werden...wir sind jedenfalls dabei, als eines von 200 Teams


----------



## Catsoft (14. Mai 2013)

McTwist schrieb:


> Wird schon werden...wir sind jedenfalls dabei, als eines von 200 Teams



Das wäre dann so die Größenordnung von der TAC 2000. Da war das ganze etwas entspannter


----------



## ctwitt (14. Mai 2013)

Wir fahren auch wie jedes Jahr, bringen unsere Profi Betreuung aber selber in Form von der Familie mit. Mein Sohn 3 montiert und meine Tochter 5 kocht gerne. 

Ich finde das härteste Rennen der Welt kann ruhig hart sein! Von mir aus können wir jeden Tag einen richtigen alpen Marathon fahren. Hauptsache es ist warm und kein Schnee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (14. Mai 2013)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Gibt es ausser mir hier noch weitere Starter für dieses Jahr? Wir suchen auch noch eine (professionelle) Betreung oder eine Massagemöglichkeit!
> 
> Robert



Bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei, letztes Jahr ohne Transalp war irgendwie komisch  Aber nochmal brauch ich die Fanes nicht im Schnee und auch fürs Pfitscher würde ich mir wirklich Sonne wünschen.
Glaube dieses Jahr braucht es besonders "komplette" Biker. Neben solchen 60km/3000hm Sachen sind diesmal auch kilometermäßig sehr lange Etappen dabei. Das zehrt. Durch die Aufteilung mit Tagen 5-7 schätze ich es auch als relativ schwere Transalp ein, auch wenn die Gesamtdaten nicht so dramatisch sind.
Ich freu mich und bin gespannt wie es wird. Wieviele da noch teilnehmen ist mir im übrigen ziemlich egal, aber dazu hab ich mich ja in den vergangen Jahren schon geäußert.


----------



## McTwist (15. Mai 2013)

Sind eigentlich die GPS-Tracks inklusive? Oder ist Verfahren ausgeschlossen? Kann ja mal sein, das man ein bisschen abgehängt wird. Nach Defekt oder so 

Bin jedenfalls nicht bereit bei 650 Startgebühr da noch 26 Euronen zusätzlich für hinzublättern!

Kann jemand was zur Einschreibung sagen? Werden wohl erst am späten Freitagabend in Mittenwald ankommen (+/- 22:00). Bis wann ist das möglich?


----------



## ctwitt (15. Mai 2013)

Hi,

die GPS Daten kosten extra! Die braucht man aber nicht. Ist gut ausgeschildert. Es ist schon vorgekommen, dass jemand die Schilder verdreht hat. Dann wird es blÃ¶d. Da kann man sich dann schon mal verfahren. Das hatte ich bei 6 Teilnahmen einmal auf der ersten Etappe nach Imst. Da hat ein Bauer das schild verdreht und schon sind alle inkl. Kamera Motorrad auf einen Campingplatz gefahren. Hat mal so 10 Minuten gekostet. HÃ¤ufiger kommt es vor das man ein Schild nicht sieht und kurz geradeaus in der Abfahrt weiter fÃ¤hrt. Das kostet nur Sekunden oder mal eine Minute.

Einschreiben kannst Du Dich auch noch am Tag des Starts also Samstags. Es hat sich aber bewÃ¤hrt den Tag vorher schon zeitig da zu sein und entspannt das ganze anzugehen. Egal was Euer Ziel ist. Ein Start in Hektik ist kein guter Start.

Zu den 650 Euro werden noch einige Kosten hinzukommen! Materialverschleiss, Ãbernachtungen, Transport, Lebensmittel GetrÃ¤ncke, Massage usw. Da rechne mal mit 100â¬ extra je Tag.


----------



## McTwist (16. Mai 2013)

Besten Dank für die Infos, ctwitt 



ctwitt schrieb:


> Zu den 650 Euro werden noch einige Kosten hinzukommen! Materialverschleiss, Übernachtungen, Transport, Lebensmittel Geträncke, Massage usw. Da rechne mal mit 100 extra je Tag.



Das ist klar, aber man sollte doch meinen, dass die Herren so generös sind bei dem Startpreis die Tracks gratis zu verteilen.

Nach der Einschreibung folgt also Tasche packen, Auto parken, Taschen abgeben und Fahrer sowie Bike startbereit machen? Um das am Samstag entspannt hinzukriegen müsste man ergo um 5:00  anfangen .



> Die beiden Teampartner werden durch das Reglement nicht gezwungen, gemeinsam im Ziel einzufahren, allerdings wird ausschließlich die Zeit des Zweiten gewertet.



Ergo ist die 2-Minuten-Regel nicht mehr aktuell 

Bis wann kann man denn Freitags die Einschreibung machen? Das feinste Hotel haben wir dummerweise gleich in Mittenwald, was man natürlich bei später Anreise gar nicht gescheit nutzen kann


----------



## juk (16. Mai 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Zu den 650 Euro werden noch einige Kosten hinzukommen! Materialverschleiss, [...]



*Bremsbeläge mitnehmen*! Ich werde nie den verzweifelten Gesichtsausdruck eines italienischen Bike-Händlers vergessen, der zahlreiche Formulabremsenfahrer nicht bedienen konnte. Zitat mit feinstem italienischem Akzent: "Hätte iesch gewusst..."


----------



## ctwitt (16. Mai 2013)

Hi,

pack die Tasche zu hause und nehme dann am Startort einfach den Krempel aus der Tasche von zu hause und stecke ihn in die neue Tasche. Beim Einschreiben kann es schon mal sein, dass Man eine ganze weile anstehen muss. Das Rad sollte auch zuhause bereits gerichtet sein. Reifen, Antrieb und Bremsen sollten in top Zustand sein. Wenn es Nass ist kann es sein, dass für die Transalp drei Sätze Belege gebraucht werden. Nehmt wenn möglich seltene Ersatzteile mit. Z.B. Mavic Ersatzspeichen, Schaltauge. Ich nehme auch immer eine Kette und einen ersatz Reifen mit. Das kann man aber vor Ort kaufen. Nur eben Schaltauge und Spezialspeiche oder Bremsgriffe und Pedalcleads aeventuell nicht.


----------



## ]:-> (19. Mai 2013)

Je mehr Shimano am Rad, desto entspannter ist die Ersatzteil-und Servicelage. Die sind mit ihrem gesamten Service Truck das ganze Rennen über dabei. Das gleiche gilt wohl generell für Scott-Fahrer, wobei ich das bisher immer nur beobachtet habe. Fährst du RockyMountain bekommst du zur Not auch sehr guten Werkstatt-Support an deren Teamtruck, Ersatzteile da aber besser selber mitnehmen. Der Service von Sram an deren kleiner Lieferwagen-Werkstatt war bisher sehr schlecht.


----------



## minihbmichi (19. Mai 2013)

juk schrieb:


> *Bremsbeläge mitnehmen*! Ich werde nie den verzweifelten Gesichtsausdruck eines italienischen Bike-Händlers vergessen, der zahlreiche Formulabremsenfahrer nicht bedienen konnte. Zitat mit feinstem italienischem Akzent: "Hätte iesch gewusst..."



Nimmst ne hope und brauchst ne einmal wechseln


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2013)

So, in einer Woche gehts los nach Mittenwald. Langsam steigt die Anspannung, auch wenn es meine 6te ist. Aber das erste mal auf einem (26ziger) Hardtail....

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (4. Juli 2013)

willst Du schon mal zwei Tage voraus fahren? Start ist doch erst Samstags.

Das Rad ist doch egal, die Beine müssen gut sein.


----------



## Catsoft (4. Juli 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> willst Du schon mal zwei Tage voraus fahren? Start ist doch erst Samstags.
> 
> Das Rad ist doch egal, die Beine müssen gut sein.



Aber aus Hamburg bietet es sich an schon am Donnerstag anzureisen....


----------



## McTwist (5. Juli 2013)

Auslastung ist schon mal mindestens 50%...mal sehen, wie viele Teams schlussendlich wirklich am Start stehen.


----------



## ctwitt (5. Juli 2013)

McTwist schrieb:


> Auslastung ist schon mal mindestens 50%...mal sehen, wie viele Teams schlussendlich wirklich am Start stehen.



Hi,

ein schoner Blog. Da steht viel drin, was ihr alles in der Vorbereitung machen wolltet. Aber was habt ihr denn jetzt tatsächlich umgesetzt? Wie siehts mit der Form aus. Seit ihr nie im Hochgebirge gefahren?


----------



## besos (6. Juli 2013)

Die Spannung steigt...

Mir geht noch so eine Frage durch den Kopf: Wenn man, wie empfohlen, den Bikepark nutzen will, wie kann ich da noch den Service machen (Kette, Beläge usw.)? Nach Zieleinlauf und Bikewash hat man ja nix dabei, denn die Dinge hat man in seiner Hoteltasche, die schon im Hotel wartet. Und wie ist das mit dem Shuttle? Wie oft fahren die?
Vor 2 Jahren haben wir die Bikes noch mitgenommen und sind dann logischerweise mit dem Bike hin- und her gefahren. Wegen der Klauerei und neuem Rad  will ich das aber nicht machen. Wie macht Ihr es?


----------



## ctwitt (6. Juli 2013)

Du kannst am abend noch mal zu deinem Bike gehen und es dann machen. Wenn du die richtige Marke fährst, Scott oder RM,  dann gibst du das Rad direkt im Ziel ab und bringst es am Abend in den Park. 
Hotel ohne Auto bedeutet eben auch relativ viele extra Wege.  Wir haben die bikes immer mit ins Zimmer genommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## besos (6. Juli 2013)

Ja, die Radlputzer an den Ständen tun mir fast leid  Ich fahr leider die falsche Marke.



ctwitt schrieb:


> Wir haben die bikes immer mit ins Zimmer genommen.



Ist das bei der Transalp allgemein anerkannt bzw. üblich? Hab das erst einmal erlebt, dass einem das angeboten wurde. Wär das Beste.


----------



## ctwitt (6. Juli 2013)

ich glaube kein Hotel möchte das haben. Ich habe a unterschiedliche Erfahrungen. Teilweise wird es geduldet oder aber man bekommt das Bike hinein rein geschmuckelt. Wieder andere bieten einen Keller. Das hat nur Sinn wenn man ein wirklich gutes Schloss dabei hat und es z.B. Heizungsrohre zum Anschließen gibt. Das Gran Hotel Trento hatte vor zwei Jahren einen eigenen Park eingerichtet. aber Hotel Parks bzw. Garagen sind ein beliebter Ort für Diebstahl. Es sind auch schon Räder aus dem Park Ferme des Veranstalters gestohlen worden. Ich glaube es war Alleghe vor 8 oder 9 Jahren. Auch schon von Hotel Balkons und auch schon aus  team Transportern.  

Wir konnten 2011 unsere Bikes immer sicher unterbringen. In Brixen hat mir der Zimmerservice extra Tücher und Zeitungen gebracht und den Teppich vor dem Bike oder umgekehrt zu schützen. Allerdings ist mein Bike auch wirklich sauber wenn ich es ins Hotel bringe. 

Folgenden Ablauf habe ich.
Morgens packe ich einen Rucksack mit allem was ich im Ziel brauche. Recovery Shake, Warme trockne Kleidung, Handtuch, Schuhe. Den gebe ich jemanden mit der im Ziel verfügbar ist. Z.B. Betreuer von einem bekannten wenn man selber keinen hat. 

Im Ziel, ganz kurz Zielverpflegung, sofort umziehen, Recovery Drink, Rad waschen, Zum Hotel oder Womo. Hinlegen, Massage, Eventuell noch ausfahren, Rad kontrolle, Eventuell Trikot waschen, Essen, ausruhen, etwas spazieren, zur Pastaparty eventuell, etwas ausruhen, schlafen.

Am besten man kann sich auf fahren, essen und schlafen konzentrieren. Und auf keinen Fall mit umherlaufen und unnötig irgendwo lange rumstehen.


----------



## Catsoft (6. Juli 2013)

Und vor allen Dingen zügig fahren, die Zeitlimits sind teilweise schon unnötig eng....


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2013)

So, die letzte Traingseinheit ist abgerissen, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Hotel in St. Vigil....


----------



## McTwist (8. Juli 2013)

Sind die Zeitlimits relativ krass oder eher nicht? Laenger als 6-8h kann ja kein Mensch Rad fahren...


----------



## Catsoft (8. Juli 2013)

McTwist schrieb:


> Sind die Zeitlimits relativ krass oder eher nicht? Laenger als 6-8h kann ja kein Mensch Rad fahren...



Krass würde ich jetzt nicht sagen, aber es hat schon seinen Grund, die TAC nicht mehr ausverkauft ist.

IMHO geht ein Teil des Flairs verloren, wenn nur noch schnelle Männer unterwegs sind und keine echten Hobbyfahrer oder Exoten.

Ich denk da an Teams wie damals die Koreaner. Sowas gehört für mich dazu....


----------



## McTwist (8. Juli 2013)

Klingt traurig. Aber wenn man sich umguckt, lassen sich ambitionierte Hobbybiker kaum noch vom Profi unterscheiden. Mal sehen, sehe mich eher als Exot, speziell was den Trainingsaufwand angeht


----------



## ctwitt (9. Juli 2013)

Habt ihr gesehen, dass die Startnummern nur Freitag bis 18 Uhr abgeholt werden können. 

Die Startzeiten sind teilweise früher als in den letzten Jahren.

Denke in St Vigil gibt es auch vor Ort noch Zimmer. 

Es gibt Teams die relativ unvorbereitet an den Start gehen. Der Anspruch war immer, das härteste MTB Rennen auf der Welt, zu veranstalten. Natürlich war das nur ein marketing Gag. Aber das Rennen findet in den Alpen statt. Und um die Berge zu befahren benötigt man eine gewisse Kondition. Wenn der Erste 4 Stunden benötigt, und man dem letzten die doppelte Zeit zu gesteht, dann denke ich das das ok ist. Länger ist es organisatorisch schon schwer. Wenn jemand wie die Koreaner, sich am ersten Tag schon die Beine brechen und dann die Strecke jeden Tag mehr oder weniger laufen. Dann halte ich das nicht für gut. Weder für den der sich das antut noch für das Rennen. Ein Rennen ist dazu da, sich mit anderen zu messen. Egal ob ich mich auf Platz 10 oder Platz 200 messen will. Und man kann sich natürlich auch an den Karenzzeiten messen. Allen anderen rate ich einen Alpencross ohne Zeitnahme zu machen. 

Dieses lustige hallo wie toll hier filmchen, das jedes Jahr zu werbezwecken produziert wird. Spiegelt in keinster Weise die Schmerzen und Anstrengungen wieder die fast alle Teilnehmer dort erleben werden. 

Spätestens nach dem Start in Brixen wird jedem Fahrer klar sein, dass man sich sehr sehr sehr anstrengen muss um die Berge hinauf zu kommen.

Wünsche allen eine gute ruhige staufreie Anreise. Und Kette rechts.


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juli 2013)

Und der Wetterbericht sieht auch ganz OK aus


----------



## McTwist (9. Juli 2013)

Hab n bisschen Sorge vor Hitze...wie kommt man an wasser, abseits der verpflegung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (9. Juli 2013)

In der Vergangenheit wurde bei großer Hitze eine zusätzliche Verpflegung eingerichtet. Es gibt in den Alpen im Gegensatz zu der Sahara immer wieder Flüsse und Brunnen. Auch gibt es jede Menge Berghütten und Private Häuser sowie Bauernhöfe. Verdursten wird niemand!


----------



## Catsoft (9. Juli 2013)

Wasser gibt es in den Alpen unterwegs i.d.R. überall. Am besten wenn das Wasser nur noch knapp ist und die Verpflegung noch weit weg ist, neues kaufen oder zapfen. Notfalls muss einer in eine Bar und nachkommen.

Wenn´s ganz dumm läuft (Felixerweiher) geht sogar den Pros das Wasser aus....


----------



## Silberrücken (9. Juli 2013)

Auf der langen Etappe von Livigno nach Naturns -annodazumal- ging vielen Fahrern, in etwa Höhe Lichtenberg, die Getränke aus......... und es war verdammt hart, heiss und staubig!


----------



## McTwist (11. Juli 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ein schoner Blog. Da steht viel drin, was ihr alles in der Vorbereitung machen wolltet. Aber was habt ihr denn jetzt tatsächlich umgesetzt? Wie siehts mit der Form aus. Seit ihr nie im Hochgebirge gefahren?



Natürlich weniger als gedacht ; familiäre und berufliche Restriktionen sowie Motivationsmangel tun da ihr übriges. Ausser Mittelgebirge (Harz) haben wir keine Berge gesehen, aber Kette rechts und Gegenwind tut's auch. Form ist ok, Gewicht reduziert und Rad perfekt eingestellt und mit neuem Material bestückt. Unser Ziel ist allein Ankommen...

Heute gegen Mitternacht gehts gen Mittenwald; wir sind sehr gespannt. Am meisten Respekt, um nicht zu sagen Angst, haben wir eigentlich vor starker Hitze, heftigem Defekt und Tag 3,4 und 5 

Würde mich freuen, den ein oder anderen von Euch vor Ort zu sehen. _Team Berlin, Startnr. 297_


----------



## ]:-> (11. Juli 2013)

Also dann wünsch ich allen mal eine gute Anfahrt und eine tolle Transalp mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht und einem riesen Eis in Riva!

  @McTwist: wenn Wasser für dich so kritisch ist, dann nehm doch einfach einen Camelback mit, für den Fall dass es ganz heiß wird. Der wiegt in einfachster Ausführung kaum mehr als zwei Flaschen. Also bevor du dir den Spass wegen irgendwelcher "Ängste" da versaust...ob du ihn dann nutzt kannst du ja immernoch entscheiden.


----------



## McTwist (11. Juli 2013)

]:->;10764025 schrieb:
			
		

> Also dann wünsch ich allen mal eine gute Anfahrt und eine tolle Transalp mit einem dicken Grinsen im Gesicht und einem riesen Eis in Riva!
> 
> @McTwist: wenn Wasser für dich so kritisch ist, dann nehm doch einfach einen Camelback mit, für den Fall dass es ganz heiß wird. Der wiegt in einfachster Ausführung kaum mehr als zwei Flaschen. Also bevor du dir den Spass wegen irgendwelcher "Ängste" da versaust...ob du ihn dann nutzt kannst du ja immernoch entscheiden.



Bedankt! Es sind wohl 500 Teams am Start, Auslastung also 5/6; das ist sicher ganz angenehm. Hab jetzt zwei Flaschen a 1L am Rad; das sollte passen. Inbesondere bei Hitze neige ich zu starkem Wasserverlust


----------



## ctwitt (11. Juli 2013)

Wir starten in einigen Stunden. Team Werf.de, Startnummer 126 glaube ich. Wir sehen uns!


----------



## besos (11. Juli 2013)

Und nicht die Klatschmaschine vergessen ;-)


----------



## jay-bee (11. Juli 2013)

hi leute, mal noch ne kurze spontane frage:
sind im camp schon feldbetten aufgestellt oder muss man selbst ne isomatte oder ähnliches mitbringen?

danke schonmal und bis morgen würd ich dann mal sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ]:-> (11. Juli 2013)

jay-bee schrieb:


> hi leute, mal noch ne kurze spontane frage:
> sind im camp schon feldbetten aufgestellt oder muss man selbst ne isomatte oder ähnliches mitbringen?
> 
> danke schonmal und bis morgen würd ich dann mal sagen



Da ist absolut garnix, man kann froh sein, wenn da ein Bodenbelag drauf ist


----------



## iglg (11. Juli 2013)

jay-bee schrieb:


> hi leute, mal noch ne kurze spontane frage:
> sind im camp schon feldbetten aufgestellt oder muss man selbst ne isomatte oder Ã¤hnliches mitbringen?
> 
> danke schonmal und bis morgen wÃ¼rd ich dann mal sagen



Na, die Frage fÃ¤llt Euch ja frÃ¼h einð

Falls noch nicht getan. Schnell Unterlage besorgen. Die BÃ¶den der Schulen, Turnhallen, KindergÃ¤rten usw. sind hart. Und ihr werdet zwar sehr mÃ¼de sein, aber so komatÃ¶s, dass ihr nichts spÃ¼rt, werdet ihr auch nicht sein

Viel SpaÃ, ich bin neidischð


----------



## Glitscher (11. Juli 2013)

]:->;10765268 schrieb:
			
		

> Da ist absolut garnix, man kann froh sein, wenn da ein Bodenbelag drauf ist



Etwas OT, aber erinnert mich schwer an mein 1. Etappenrennen vor 2 Jahren bei der Trans Schwarzwald. Lager gebucht und mit ner Mischung aus Vergesslichkeit und Unvernunft keine Unterlage dabei gehabt. 1. Nacht Eissporthalle Pforzheim aufm Beton^^ OMG. Am zweiten Tag dann nach der Etappe ne Luftmatratze gekauft. Bester Beitrag zu meiner Regeneration während des ganzen Rennens. Schee wars.
Viel Spaß und lasst euch heil.


----------



## Omalos (12. Juli 2013)

Von mir auch Gute Fahrt, Gutes Wetter und viel Spaß.

Wäre schön, wenn möglichst viele ihre Erlebnisse schreiben. Und wenn jemand denkt, "Ach, das interessiert niemanden so genau, das hat schon jemand so oder ähnlich geschrieben." ist das völlig falsch. 

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf möglichst viele Berichte.

Grüße


----------



## McTwist (15. Juli 2013)

Tag 1, km 30, Spitzkehre, loses Geroell, Sturz. Noch 80km ins Ziel gefahren: Luxationsfraktur Mittelglied Ringfinger, Fraktur Endglied und Kapselabriss kl. Finger. Das war meine erste Transalp. Bitterst!


----------



## besos (16. Juli 2013)

und noch dabei? Außer dass mein Teampartner wegen Sitzbeschwerden nach der 2. Etappe aufgeben musste läuft's ganz gut ;-)
Heut hat sich übrigens nicht nur die Führungsgruppe verfahren. Auch ca. 60 Fahrer vom Mittelfeld haben den falschen Trail vom Averau erwischt. Hat bestimmt 15min und ein paar extra Körner gekostet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McTwist (16. Juli 2013)

OP ist morgen, bin ergo raus :-(


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

endlich Urlaub und das Rennen ist vorbei. Wie es uns ergangen ist könnt ihr ausführlich in meinem Blog lesen. Im Moment trainiere ich am Iseo See etwa 100 km westlich vom Gardasee. 

Die Transalp war dieses mal von ausgezeichnetem Wetter begleitet. Abwechslungsreich und tolles Panorama in den Dolomiten. Auch der Abstecher in den Süden war sehr schön. Die letzte Etappe war zu kurz. Da gibt es nun wirklich genug Möglichkeiten am Gardasee um eine wenigstens drei Stunden lange Etappe hin zu bekommen.

Wir hatten relativ Reifen defekte und immer wieder nervende Kettenklemmer auf den ruppigen schnellen Abfahrten. 

Durch die Hitze hatten manche Bei den letzten Etappen Probleme mit der Wasserversorgung. Auch wenn das eher subjektiv ist. Es gab sehr viele Verletzte. Gerade der schnelle lose Schotter und die darauf hohen möglichen Geschwindigkeiten, führten zu vielen Stürzen. Ein Freund von mir brach sich noch das Schlüsselbein in der Zieleinfahrt in Riva. 50 m vor dem Ziel. Viele überschätzten sich auch auf den Trails und gingen über den Lenker. Unser Team ist dieses mal ohne Sturz durch gekommen. Reines Glück. 

Einige Etappen wurden ja zum wiederholten mal gefahren. Trotzdem war es dort nicht langweilig. Die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert. Wir hatten nur einen ganz kurzen verfahrer.

Hoffe alle Teilnehmer hatten auch ein schönes Event und tolle bleibende Erinnerungen. Den verunfallten wünsche ich gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.

Einige


----------



## ctwitt (22. Juli 2013)

Hi,

endlich Urlaub und das Rennen ist vorbei. Wie es uns ergangen ist könnt ihr ausführlich in meinem Blog lesen. Im Moment trainiere ich am Iseo See etwa 100 km westlich vom Gardasee. 

Die Transalp war dieses mal von ausgezeichnetem Wetter begleitet. Abwechslungsreich und tolles Panorama in den Dolomiten. Auch der Abstecher in den Süden war sehr schön. Die letzte Etappe war zu kurz. Da gibt es nun wirklich genug Möglichkeiten am Gardasee um eine wenigstens drei Stunden lange Etappe hin zu bekommen.

Wir hatten relativ Reifen defekte und immer wieder nervende Kettenklemmer auf den ruppigen schnellen Abfahrten. 

Durch die Hitze hatten manche Bei den letzten Etappen Probleme mit der Wasserversorgung. Auch wenn das eher subjektiv ist. Es gab sehr viele Verletzte. Gerade der schnelle lose Schotter und die darauf hohen möglichen Geschwindigkeiten, führten zu vielen Stürzen. Ein Freund von mir brach sich noch das Schlüsselbein in der Zieleinfahrt in Riva. 50 m vor dem Ziel. Viele überschätzten sich auch auf den Trails und gingen über den Lenker. Unser Team ist dieses mal ohne Sturz durch gekommen. Reines Glück. 

Einige Etappen wurden ja zum wiederholten mal gefahren. Trotzdem war es dort nicht langweilig. Die Strecke war gut ausgeschildert. Wir hatten nur einen ganz kurzen verfahrer.

Hoffe alle Teilnehmer hatten auch ein schönes Event und tolle bleibende Erinnerungen. Den verunfallten wünsche ich gute Besserung und baldige Genesung.

Einige


----------



## MM76 (23. Juli 2013)

Gratulation Klingt aber nach recht viel Frust und Unstimmigkeiten im Team. Vielleicht sind gleichstarke Partner hier deutlich vorteilhafter - oder man fährt halt das Tempo des etwas schwächeren und nicht auf Platzierung.....

Dennoch finde ich das Ergebniss von Euch sehr respektabel


----------



## ]:-> (23. Juli 2013)

Super Sonnen Transalp, das haben wir uns doch verdient. So schön kann die Fanes und Averau ohne Schnee sein...
Durch die prefekten Bedinungen gings aber bis zum Ende ganz schön knapp zu im Klassement, hui, war schon ein harter Kampf 
Die endlos Karrenwege haben mir wieder vor Augen grführt, dass ich bei einem Etappenrennen in Zukunft wieder auf ein Fully setzen werde. 

Allen Verletzten gute Besserung!


----------



## besos (23. Juli 2013)

Ja, schee war's. Den Verfahrer am Averau hätt's nicht gebraucht (Nicht nur die Profis verfahren sich). Den Platten auf der ersten Abfahrt nach Crespano war auch Mist, aber bei ansonsten einzigen Defekt ganz gut weg gekommen. Beim Frühstück hat mir einer von 5 Platten an einem Tag erzählt. Die Rüttelpiste nach Crespano fand ich am Schlimmsten. Füße eingeschlafen und in den Händen keine Kraft mehr. War froh als es auf die Straße ging.
Als individual starter zu fahren war auch eine ganz nette Erfahrung. Die Platzierung ist natürlich flöten und man startet grundsätzlich von Block C  Aber man ist flott im eigenen Rhythmus unterwegs und hangelt sich von Team zu Team 
Den Waschservice von Craft fand ich auch ganz gut. Leider hatte ich nicht genügend Wechselwäsche dabei, dass es zum Waschen zur nächsten Ankunft gereicht hätte.
Einziges Ärgernis, der R.T.A. Sporting Club Residence in San Martino. Hat sich leider als einziges Hotel nicht kulant gezeigt und den vollen Preis für das 2er Zimmer verlangt obwohl ich unverschuldet allein war. Dort war ich zum letzten Mal!
Stürze hab ich diesmal keine gesehen. Aber die vielen Schürfwunden an der Pastaparty.


----------



## Catsoft (23. Juli 2013)

besos schrieb:


> Einziges Ärgernis, der R.T.A. Sporting Club Residence in San Martino. Hat sich leider als einziges Hotel nicht kulant gezeigt und den vollen Preis für das 2er Zimmer verlangt obwohl ich unverschuldet allein war. Dort war ich zum letzten Mal!



Die haben dann ja gutes Geld verdient. Das Teil war im Voraus zu bezahlen und nicht stornierbar. Unser Zimmer haben die mit Sicherheit weitervermietet.... Aber das ist einen im voraus klar.


----------



## alex80 (23. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

die Einzelberichte zu den Etappen und die Zusammenfassung der Transalp unseres Teams ist auf der MULTIPOWER-Website eingestellt.

http://www.multipower.com/de/aktuelles/transalp/abschlussbericht


Viel Spaß beim Lesen,
Alex


----------

